
Goldman-backed startup Circle buys Poloniex cryptocurrency exchange - skolos
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/goldman-backed-startup-circle-buys-poloniex-cryptocurrency-exchange-133905151--sector.html
======
justboxing
Active Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064)

